# HO 1958 Chevy for Vintage class



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's what I've been working on lately. Made to fit t-jet chassis. This will run in our Vintage class using RRR wheels & tires. The windshield is part of body for this example and is painted black. Or could be opened up. What do ya think?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MrG,
One of the best looking casts I've seen of that car! Do you offer it in any color or just the basic white? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never tried any coloring. I wonder if food die would work.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good, real good!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think food dye will cut it. Ink from a pen might work though. One little drip and mix to see how deep a shade you end up with.. Really nice looking body too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

No food die or acylic paints the water does very weird things to the resin. Try testors enamels. All you need is a small drop to color the resin. Good looking 58 what diecast is it based on?

Roger Corrie


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

One of my customers donated it. It say #144 Johnny Lightning 2000 on the bottom.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

You're doing a good job.Keep it up.Tom


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

you do a very clean job of shortening your bodies,it can be very tricky,Ive killed quite a few die-cast that ended up in the trash.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sweeeeeet! I need me a white one of them to paint red pinstripes on... put some RRR Chrome Steelies on it... and call it Terry the Toad's car...


(cmon, we gotta have some American Graffiti fans out there...)

--rick


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That is one fine 58...*



ParkRNDL said:


> sweeeeeet! I need me a white one of them to paint red pinstripes on... put some RRR Chrome Steelies on it... and call it Terry the Toad's car...
> 
> 
> (cmon, we gotta have some American Graffiti fans out there...)
> ...


rick,

Hey man I am a HUGE American Graffiti fan. Just make sure you PM me when you start posting pics of your build on HT.

Bob...what everyone else said, "nice job indeed!!...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see this one done up! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oooooh, i just noticed i'd have to add the chrome spear back to the sides. hmmmm...

--rick


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry about that Rick, the boddies are made up for racing, even though back then some left the trim on. Maybe I should make one up with the chrome back on, wouldn't be hard to do. Any other interest out there in me doin one up with the chrome?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Race cars don't need chrome axcept for the chrome horn just in front of the nose.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

if you don't do a version with trim, i'm sure i could add it myself. shouldn't be too hard.

(famous last words...  )

--rick

edit: (WARNING: impending thread hijack) but i wonder... up above, alfaslot mentioned that you do a good job shortening diecast bodies for resin casting. in your opinion, would you think this old Hot Wheels Plymouth cop car could be shortened for a Tjet? i bought this junker a while back for this purpose, and never got past dissecting it and taking pics for size comparison... i cut up and pasted the pic in MS Paint to see how it would look...


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Anything can be shortend. Myself, I try to do what I think others would want. So, I pick cars with really nice detail. Older Matchbox/Hot Wheels don't have the detail I'm looking for. I'm actually very new at this but have been modifing slot cars since 1970.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you're doing a great job at it. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm still procrastinating the resin purchase. Until I can successfully master one project I don't dare venture into another. The little bit of resin tinkering I have attempted was a waste of time and money. Not any fault of the product, small parts with clear resin just don't take to curing properly..


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I have an uncut 58 from the "graffiti" diorama. Wow, shortened? Good looking car body you have there. Here is how it started. It is a #144. Great work. David


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

This is for a fellow racer friend of mine. Could add chrome tape separating the 2 colors for a street version but this one will be turned into a racing version tonight with the addition of sponsors & #s.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

that car is stunning !!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What Alfa said x2


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She's a beauty!!! The 58 was kind of the "lost chevy", and I'm glad to see someone making one!! Nice job on the 2 tone!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That really turned out nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, that 2 tone is outta sight!


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Finishe and ready to race! Thursday night might be it's first race.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't know how it runs, but it should come in first on looks!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Incredibly nice looker!!*

My eyes....they are hooked and locked in on that sweet Mamba-jamba blue and white car....VERY NICE!

Bob...that is one kewl car and that #7 in 2-tone to boot...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hot dang that's sharp!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Sure is purty!


----------

